# Need more power!!!!



## landon42390 (Jul 14, 2006)

Right now I have a 1990 240sx KA24E. I need to know how to get the most power for my car for the cheapest. If some one could plese help me I would really appreciate it. 
Thank you, Landon42390


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

start out with the basics, intake, header, and exhaust.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Go to a local rave and steal a bottle of laughing gas (nitrous oxide). Run a 1/8" pressure hose from the bottle to an NPT fitting and weld this to the bottom of your throttle body. Have a buddy sit in your passenger seat with the nitrous tank in his lap. Have him open the primary valve all the way and release 7psi of the gas from the secondary valve when you hit 3,000 RPM.


----------

